# fuel pump relay



## perg72 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi
Can someone help me with the location on the fuel pump relay on a nissan x-trail 2005 dci. I have power on the fuel pump fuse, but nothing on the fuel pump, then i might think its the relay that i defect, but I dont know where it is..?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The fuel pump relay should be located in the driver's compartment, on the left side behind the kick panel. I believe there's a cluster of three units, one of them being the fuel pump relay.


----------

